# FYI - Sena Cases (today only)



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know if any of you have ever used Jasmere or not but they offer a deal every day and the more people that purchase, the prices go down. I get an email every day from them with the item of the day.

Today's deal is for a $50 gift certificate for Sena Cases. The going price for that right now is $19, it could get lower.

http://www.jasmere.com/?utm_source=Jasmere+Web+List&utm_campaign=ed3d85c43e-sena&utm_medium=email


----------

